# particiones locas, locassssss

## tarty

Tengo un hd de 40Gb y tengo una particion primaria de 35 con el windows y una extendida con el mandrake y el swap.

Para meterme el gentoo necesito otra primaria pa el boot.

¿Puedo crearla a partir de cargarme la extendida (mandrake + swap) o se la tengo que "robar" a la de windows.

Que uso pa no cargarme el windows?

¿puedo cargarme la extendida, crear una primaria pal boot y luego crear la extendida con el futuro gentoo + swap??

agradeceria ayuda "paso a paso" con el soft a utilizar.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BaSS

 *tarty wrote:*   

> Tengo un hd de 40Gb y tengo una particion primaria de 35 con el windows y una extendida con el mandrake y el swap.
> 
> Para meterme el gentoo necesito otra primaria pa el boot.
> 
> ¿Puedo crearla a partir de cargarme la extendida (mandrake + swap) o se la tengo que "robar" a la de windows.

 

Para que la partición boot te sea útil tiene que estar al principio de la tabla de particiones. Por otro lado puedes instalar gentoo sin particion boot

simplemente haz un dir boot

O te cargas el win o mejor no uses boot  :Smile:  por cierto si te decides a reparticionar es aconsejable q el dir /home sea un particion disitnta tambien.

----------

## ElOrens

¿No se puede usar /boot si no es la primera partición del disco?

¿Ni siquiera con grub? Tengo entendido que a grub le da igual donde comience la partición y que por eso tiene menos problemas con hardware como los HD de portátiles.

¿con un lilo actualizado?

¿Podría alguien decirme porqué? 

Gracias.

----------

## nonius

Tanto con LILO como GRUB se pueden hacer virguerias si nos leemos un poco el manual. Si ya se tiene windows pues se usa el partition magic y se hace un corrimiento de particiones para dejar una de arranque por debajo del cilindro 1024 (Sino queremos usar soporte LBA con LILO o nos diera problemas). Esto no es problema ya con las ultimas versiones de LILO  y menos todavia de GRUB, pero algunas configuraciones de disco duro  y BIOS pueden confundir al sistema.

  Mi sistema arranca desde un disquet (al cual solo hace una lectura mínima, 3 segundos apenas... y acto seguido pasa a botar la particion que me interesa), Desde ahí arranco bien Gentoo en el 2º disco SCSI como mandrake en el tercer disco IDE. Las particiones boot están localizadas tanto en el disco SCSI como directorio incluido (no es una particion aparte), como en el primer IDE, el cual tiene una particion /boot despues de una windos que ocupa 3,5 gigas ó en la primera particion (/boot) del tercer disco IDE.

  Siempre se puede hacer un disket de arranque si nada de esto "todavía" no funciona:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3361

Aquí encontrareis el metodo "tradicional"  :Smile: 

este es mi menu.list de grub

```

timeout 5

color black/cyan yellow/cyan

i18n (hd2,0)/grub/messages

keytable (hd2,0)/es-latin1.klt

altconfigfile (hd2,0)/grub/menu.once

default 2

title 18-19-G

kernel (hd2,0)/vmlinuz-2.4.19_0 idebus=66 root=/dev/sdb1

title=n0n/linux

kernel (hd2,0)/bzImage0 root=/dev/sdb1

title=0n/linux

kernel (hd2,0)/bzImage idebus=66 root=/dev/sdb1

title 218-18

kernel (hd2,0)/vmlinuz-2.4.18-18 idebus=66 root=/dev/hdd8 initrd=initrd.img

initrd (hd2,0)/initrd-2.4.18-18.img

title 18-14

kernel (hd2,0)/vmlinuz-2.4.18-14 root=/dev/hdd8 initrd=initrd.img

initrd (hd2,0)/initrd-2.4.18-14.img

```

Obviamente no existe entrada para arrancar Windows puesto que unicamente està como almacen y como directorio de .dll para wine.

la forma en qué hago que grub se instale en el disket es

```

root@silvina# grub    (iniciamos el promt de grub)

grub>root (hd2,0)[b](le decimos donde estan los kernel)[/b]

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x8

grub>setup (fd0)[b](le decimos desde donde arrancaremos)[/b]

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/grub/stage2" exists... yes

grub>quit

```

ahora solo resta editar el menu.lst que queramos (el de arriba)

----------

## BaSS

En ningún momento he dicho q no se pudiera hacer la particion boot en otro parte del hd, tan solo que es completamente inútil. La misión de la partición boot es tener una forma segura de arranque al principio de la tabla donde guardar la propia table, etc, etc

Ponerla puedas donde quieras, pero es inutil. Para eso creo u ndir normal y listo.

----------

## ElOrens

Gracias por la aclaración Bass...pero me ha entrado un bajón.. jeje...yo que pensaba que había hecho algo nuevo para mí que tenía sentido...

Bueno por lo menos he trasteado con distintos tipos de particiones y he configurado el kernel para ello... todo sea por aprender ¿no?

----------

